
If you quote VirusTotal, you should be fired - peter_d_sherman
http://kasperskysucks.blogspot.com/2012/08/if-you-quote-virustotal-you-should-be.html
======
peter_d_sherman
Disclaimer: Views expressed in the linked article are not necessarily my
views. I post the link because I feel the writer of the article provides a
series of interesting counterpoint arguments to the conventional wisdom that
VirusTotal works well in all circumstances. That is, I present the linked
article for well-rounded debate around VirusTotal. It's pros have already been
argued, this article argues its cons. (Also, please remember that there's a
no-shooting the messenger rule in effect! <g>)

